

Ask HN: What do you do while you're compiling? - jashmenn

Recently I've been working on a project where I have to compile the code (or run a Hadoop job, or run a test suite etc). The process takes between one and two minutes to complete.<p>Two minutes is a long time to sit and stare at logs scrolling by but its not long enough to really get into code for another project.<p>Its too easy to "waste" this time reading HN / Slashdot / Google Reader etc. I really want to redeem this time and do something useful and/or meaningful.<p>Any suggestions on how to use these spare minutes? What do you do during these times?
======
CyberFonic
Reading HN is NOT a waste of time !

Before I got a new very fast system, I used the downtime to re-factor code,
edit comments, clean up documentation, or study some API or similar technical
material.

I prefer to compile on a separate server so my workstation doesn't slow down.

